# Catch Riding



## baymare (Mar 18, 2014)

I am 13 and trying to find ways to show at bigger shows with out as many expenses. I have been thinking about catch riding.

-What do you look for in a catch rider?
-What expenses do the owners generally take care of?
-Based on the information below do you think I could get some catch rides?

I am 13 and live on the east coast. I've been taking lessons since I was 7 or 8. I currently ride and work at 2 barns. I lease a horse that I take 1-2 lessons on a week. I ride 5 horses and 2 ponies on a regular basis and some just on occasion. One pony has barely any training and I am her main rider. Another is being turned into a lesson horse, so i am getting him into shape and teaching how to jump. They are all different ages and breeds (although many are tb or tb crosses). One of them was almost put down because people think she's dangerous, but she goes fine for me. I am in Pony Club. I've shown mostly in hunters and equitation but I've also done jumpers. I've done a few combined tests and some cross country schooling and fox hunting. Last week I rode a jumper in his first ever hunter division and we placed pretty well. I've shown multiple horses. I'm used to bucking, rearing, bolting, refusals, run-outs, etc.

Thanks for your input


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Greetings from another (former) catch rider.

People seemed to respond well to being really polite. Really humble. And really calm.

I offered to help everyone with everything. But, when meeting new people I only told who'd I'd ridden for and not anything about being good at it. If people were uppity, I stayed away from them. If they had a good way with their horses, I tried to be near them.

I also asked people if they knew anyone who might have one that they'd want rode. I got quite a few rides on horses whose owners were hoping to sell.

Good luck. Have fun. Hope you get a bunch of rides.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a good idea. Whether or not you do well at a show a sale horse is seen by many people and with a little work perhaps you will put in a decent showing. Don't do it for free but with your age your parents will have to be involved to help with an agreement.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The big problem for you is your age. It's not as simple as just getting a horse to ride. Adults need to be involved, maybe even things signed. A lot of barns don't even allow anyone under 16 to be there unsupervised.

It might be easier for you to find a trainer to work with and see if they will hire you to tag along to shows, haul stuff, help groom, run errands, etc.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Having been a catch rider I will tell you that you need to have a proven show record that shows your ability to bring in wins. I'm afraid few people will just put anyone on their horse in a show. There is too much of a chance of a bad showing that can really affect the value of a horse.

As a catch rider, you will have to be able to get on a horse, with very little time to get on the horse to "mesh".....usually because the original rider has been injured. You need a LOT of hours in the saddle at all levels of competition to have the skills to adapt to whatever horse you are on.

I say, get on every possible horse you can, to learn how to be adjustable in your riding. Show at good shows and develop a reputation for being able to get on a strange horse and do well.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> Having been a catch rider I will tell you that you need to have a proven show record that shows your ability to bring in wins. I'm afraid few people will just put anyone on their horse in a show. There is too much of a chance of a bad showing that can really affect the value of a horse.
> 
> As a catch rider, you will have to be able to get on a horse, with very little time to get on the horse to "mesh".....usually because the original rider has been injured. You need a LOT of hours in the saddle at all levels of competition to have the skills to adapt to whatever horse you are on.
> 
> I say, get on every possible horse you can, to learn how to be adjustable in your riding. Show at good shows and develop a reputation for being able to get on a strange horse and do well.


Agree. I know a catch rider, and she has won EVERYTHING. She doesn't ask for rides, she gets offered them. But you have to go to the big shows first and win. Then you get offered the rides if people think your good enough.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed with Allison. I've done some catch riding but also have been on the other end, looking for someone to show a horse or pony for me. First of all, if I'm not the one showing the horse I'm looking for someone who's going to do at least as good of a job as me if not better. Generally I'm going to start with either a trainer friend or most likely an experienced rider from my own barn. It is a privilege to show and there are some excellent riders I know who just can't afford to. I am most likely going to try and help them out if they are capable and I'm not going to let anyone I don't know get on a horse unless they come highly recommended from someone I know and respect. Connections are important. So I'd recommend making yourself known one way or another. The best way to do that is to show as much as you can. I need to know that you ride well, you don't need a lot of prep from me but are willing to listen if I offer advice, you have nerves of steel in the show ring, etc. But also let the trainers at the barn you work know you're eager to ride anything. Then be "that girl" who will get on anything that's available to ride. Then when the opportunity arises you'll be on someone's mind. Also, make sure you are always 100% professional. Not just in attitude but appearance as well. Neat, well groomed, etc. 

To answer your other question, when I do need a catch rider (and going with an amateur) I make sure all your show expenses are paid, but as an amateur you cannot get paid. Do I think you could catch ride? no idea. What level are you showing? 13 years old is a hard sell. I usually only ask kids bc I need a pony shown and I can't do it myself. But, there is a plethora of kids at our barn dying to show a nice pony.


----------



## baymare (Mar 18, 2014)

I forgot to add that I'm 5'6" but I do get on ponies for both of my trainers.


----------

